# Window ac for tent



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

I figured with all the gizmos yall come up with you might be able to help me out. What I am thinking is running a small window unit into a 16x12 tent. I know I cannot set the unit in the tent. But I figured if I was to seperate the return and outflow into 2 different ducts and keep the unit on the outside 
I would be able to drop the temp inside the tent. I have a cooler door on the back that would hold a 8" duct and I can run the other in through the front. Now my question... does this make sense and would it work. The unit would only really be used at night.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SYS9YhAlwhM take a look at this


----------



## Siberian (Jul 13, 2004)

There is a difference between camping and moving for the weekend. One involves a tent, the other a camper with all the features of home...why camp then?? imho


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

I would think it would take a huge AC unit to cool a fabric tent. I figure it would take a 6500 watt generator to run something that would work. Maybe not an option for you just go higher in elevation. 10000ft usually not to hot up there. Good luck.


----------



## cjjeepman (Oct 28, 2011)

a small 120 volt unit will cool a tent ,done it when I raced RC for years ,just line the tent in plastic ,I cut a hole in the side ,made a frame out of wood to hold it up ,plugged it in and schazaam ...65 degrees all day long .made a bunch of friends while racing ,,funny how 65 degrees in a 95 Plus day seems to attract friends ...harbor freight was the cheapest one I found .


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

I used to camp while going to the Cup races in Michigan years ago. It was always around the 100 degree mark every year we went in june. A buddy had a pop up camper that he took along and set a window ac unit on a chair outside the camper. It was an electric site and we had an outlet right there. He ran ducting from the window unit to an opening in the camper. Worked great.

You will find that a tent wont have very good insulating qualities and you will lose alot of the cold air really quick, but it should work well enough to keep you cold, assuming you have electric. Otherwise you will have to use a suitable size generator too.


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. There is electric at most of the places we will be going to so the window unit would be great. Like I said I am not expecting 72 degrees, just want to sleep without sweating. Thanks again.


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

Siberian said:


> There is a difference between camping and moving for the weekend. One involves a tent, the other a camper with all the features of home...why camp then?? imho


There is a difference between camping in comfort and moving. In a month the inside of a tent will get up to 100 degrees during the day and not to much cooler at night down here in Florida. With 4 kids and a wife I would still consider it camping even if an AC is used. Camping is about the memories and good times to me, a little cool breeze in the tent just helps make them better lol.


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

I have seen several people just build a wooden or metal stand that holds the ac unit up to the tent window. A little duct tape and there u go. With that said I have been at lake all week and it hasn't stopped raining, and let me tell u the hot shower, heater, stove, oven, running water...and TOLIT, in the old 5th wheel has been a life saver, call it camping or what u will, tent camping is a thing of the past for me.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

I hear you man. My thinking changed when me and a buddy went catfishing for the weekend at the lake. When I got off the boat when its 100 degrees and walk into a camper that is about 68 degrees..... this is camping brother. But I am broke so the tent with the ******* AC is whats going on. 


randallss7 said:


> I have seen several people just build a wooden or metal stand that holds the ac unit up to the tent window. A little duct tape and there u go. With that said I have been at lake all week and it hasn't stopped raining, and let me tell u the hot shower, heater, stove, oven, running water...and TOLIT, in the old 5th wheel has been a life saver, call it camping or what u will, tent camping is a thing of the past for me.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

12bhunting said:


> I hear you man. My thinking changed when me and a buddy went catfishing for the weekend at the lake. When I got off the boat when its 100 degrees and walk into a camper that is about 68 degrees..... this is camping brother. But I am broke so the tent with the ******* AC is whats going on.


My camper was cheaper than my last outfitters tent, but I had to basically strip the siding off of it and rebuild all the rotted frame, then put the siding back on replace the floor, it wasn't that hard, well it was but it was doable, actually it was a major pain. It started as a deer camp cabin, then wife came with me and liked it so now its used all the time.


----------



## cappy123321 (Sep 16, 2008)

I went to a National outdoors field tournament for a week one time and tent camped. I took a 110 window unit, set the part that would go in the house just inside the zipper (door to tent) zipped the two side zippers up tight to the side of the ac and just opened the top zipper to get in and out. Worked great, no extras needed, just sat it on the ground plugged it in zipped the door shut around it and enjoyed???


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

We want pics of the camper randallss7m 


randallss7 said:


> My camper was cheaper than my last outfitters tent, but I had to basically strip the siding off of it and rebuild all the rotted frame, then put the siding back on replace the floor, it wasn't that hard, well it was but it was doable, actually it was a major pain. It started as a deer camp cabin, then wife came with me and liked it so now its used all the time.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

cappy123321 said:


> I went to a National outdoors field tournament for a week one time and tent camped. I took a 110 window unit, set the part that would go in the house just inside the zipper (door to tent) zipped the two side zippers up tight to the side of the ac and just opened the top zipper to get in and out. Worked great, no extras needed, just sat it on the ground plugged it in zipped the door shut around it and enjoyed???


What he said! I have seen this same set up at the "float" camps. Worked for them!!!


----------



## buckhead (Apr 7, 2006)

cappy123321 said:


> I took a 110 window unit, set the part that would go in the house just inside the zipper (door to tent) zipped the two side zippers up tight to the side of the ac and just opened the top zipper to get in and out. Worked great, no extras needed, just sat it on the ground plugged it in zipped the door shut around it and enjoyed???


I would think that you would have to worry about where all that condensation would run off to. You wouldn't want it all running under your tent.


----------

